# In real bad shape, please help



## Jgrnaut (May 10, 2021)

Well it’s week 3 exactly today and she looked really well initially but she’s become stunted and ends are yellow and I’m not sure how to fix. 6in rock wool, I was told maybe it’s too wet but man I haven’t watered in like a week. Any advice I’d appreciate it. I’m BRAND new btw. Thanks


----------



## pute (May 10, 2021)

What do you mean week 3.  Was that a rooted clone, from seed or a start?


----------



## pute (May 10, 2021)

Why a 6" cube.  I like 2" for starts.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 10, 2021)

Have you feed her
So many factors you need to tell us more on what you have done so far


----------



## pute (May 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Have you feed her
> So many factors you need to tell us more on what you have done so far


That was my next question.  Just as soon as I found out if it was a rooted clone or a start that hasn't rooted yet.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 10, 2021)

Wow

stunning!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Jgrnaut (May 10, 2021)

pute said:


> What do you mean week 3.  Was that a rooted clone, from seed or a start?


It was seeded in the 6in cube. Haven’t fed any nutes yet. Disclosure: my roommate moved out and he left me a bunch of random equipment. I’m just using what I have


----------



## Jgrnaut (May 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Have you feed her
> So many factors you need to tell us more on what you have done so far


I have not fed her any nutes yet


----------



## pute (May 10, 2021)

That is your problem.  Now, what is your planned feeding regiment got for this plant now and tomorrow?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 11, 2021)

Yep she is starving for nutes , I am not sure it will even bounce back but you can try and use it as a learning experience (only way to find out is to try and save her.
I have never grown in those cubes so I am bowing out.
I would say it is hydro but depending on your setup.
I will be watching and help if I can, Good Luck.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 11, 2021)

What Nutes did they leave you ie: grow , micro, bloom  what brand are they
They all have grow charts and with seedlings and small plants you need to start down low no where near full strength they so to do,


----------



## WeedHopper (May 11, 2021)

Not worth the trouble. Its a runt and its toast.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Not worth the trouble. Its a runt and its toast.


I did not have the heart to say that


----------



## pute (May 11, 2021)

You might try giving fish emulsion or bat guano at @ 1\4 the recommended dosage. Now!


----------



## Jgrnaut (May 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Not worth the trouble. Its a runt and its toast.


Really? She’s done?


----------



## pute (May 11, 2021)

D


Jgrnaut said:


> Really? She’s done?


Do what I said and do it NOW...you are burning daylight.


----------



## pute (May 11, 2021)

Then do some research before attempting your next grow.  I read two books and had a game plan before attempting my first grow and got it to harvest.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 11, 2021)

Jgrnaut said:


> Really? She’s done?



RIP


----------



## WeedHopper (May 11, 2021)

Bro im not trying to be mean or nothing just honest. Ive had it happen to me. Runts happen sometimes. Just plant some beans and they will be bigger then that in no time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 15, 2021)

OK true story
Many years ago when seeds were scarce to me I accidentally broke my seedling (2 days old) in half and roots snapped off.
I was upset for sure, but I had a fix.
Grabbed some cloning gel and a rapid rooter and carefully gelled the broken stem and inside the rapid rooter.
I then placed it under a dome with florescent  light over it.
Well hellls bells that baby grew new roots but was the smallest plant I ever grew, I harvested a 1/4 oz off of her \
But the story to tell was worth all the trouble.
When I say seedling it was only 2 days old from pop and only had the cotylendons mostly.
It looked like this when it broke in half.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2021)

Just goes to show you how important giving the tap root room to grow can determine its size. The deeper a new tap can go the bigger the plant. You stunted the growth by breaking off part of the tap root.
I grew a plant once in a cup playing around. It got 6" tall and was all bud. Funny as a mother fker. Laughed my ass off.
 We use to do grows like that on here in big medicine bottles just for fun. You should have seen how small these plants were


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2021)

Here it is. 4u2smoke started it. Funny as hell.





__





						Med Grows anyone?
					

Hello friends...just looking to have some more fun with what I call My Med grow..all you need is a pill bottle the size of your cig lighter..drop a fun bean in there and join and have some fun...heres mine..grow baby grow:hubba:   PLAYERS  4u2sm0ke...MALE ..game over  Canibanol...




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Just goes to show you how important giving the tap root room to grow can determine its size. The deeper a new tap can go the bigger the plant. You stunted the growth by breaking off part of the tap root.
> I grew a plant once in a cup playing around. It got 6" tall and was all bud. Funny as a mother fker. Laughed my ass off.
> We use to do grows like that on here in big medicine bottles just for fun. You should have seen how small these plants were


Ah but I broke the plant in half the root was gone
And it still was able to grow new roots
Amazing will to live,


----------

